# 75lt Low tech Rockscape.



## bolsy (Jul 26, 2012)

Thought I would Post a couple of pictures of my 75lt low tech tank.
Plants are as follows
Anubias 
Needle leaf Java
Staurogyne Porto vello and tropical 
Small crypt, forgot name of
Bolbitis
Dwarf Java
I think thats the species of Stauro I used


















LIquid ferts, low light (Aprox .3 watts per lt)


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Is outstanding!


----------



## Aplomado (Feb 20, 2013)

Really nice.


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

Awesome anubias! Great low tech


----------



## bolsy (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks Guys. I love this little tank. lot to be said about low tech tanks, it's so easy to look after compared to my 4ft high tech tank.


----------



## bolsy (Jul 26, 2012)

Rescaped this tank some months ago.
The object of the scape was to try and make the rocks more of a feature than the plants. I added some extra rocks but used most of the existing plants. 
Here a a few pics of how it is now.


----------



## Repteel (Jan 8, 2012)

Looks way taller. I like it.


----------



## max88 (Jun 22, 2013)

This tank really rocks (pun intended).


----------



## bolsy (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks fella's, am trying to give the appearance of height in the tank. Maybe change some of the plants over time, but at the moment very happy with the outcome.


----------



## freude88 (Dec 14, 2014)

You've got a good eye for design. It looks really nice!


----------



## bolsy (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks Freude, I have always loved rock gardens.


----------

